# Erklärung zu .htaccess-Datei gesucht



## Frezl (16. Juli 2010)

Hey allerseits,

ich hab die Betreuung einer Website übernommen und bin zur Zeit dabei, einige Teile davon aufzufrischen. Dabei funkt mir diese .htaccess-Datei dazwischen:


```
RewriteEngine on

Redirect /04 http://www.***.de/forum/viewforum.php?f=3
#Redirect /aktuelles/ http://www.***.de/forum/news.php

RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI} !^/server/
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI} !^/templates/
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI} !^/forum/
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI} !^/robots.txt
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI} !^/forum_test/
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI} !^/sitemap.xml
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI} !^/favicon.ico
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI} !^/google0e7af57a6d15ea88.html
#RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI} !^/download/
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI} !^/aktuelles/
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI} !^/04/
RewriteRule (.*)$ index.php?query=$1 [QSA]

#RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI} /download/
#RewriteRule (.*)$ /downloads/show/

RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI} /aktuelles/
RewriteRule (.*)$ /forum/news.php

RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI} /advent/
RewriteRule (.*)$ http://www.***.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1791
```

Kann mir jemand erklären, was die Datei macht? Ich bin leider nicht so firm was HTACCESS betrifft und hab jetzt einfach mal die störenden Zeilen auskommentiert, ohne dass sich dadurch Nachteile ergeben hätten...

Infos zum System:
Auf dem Server läuft Smarty. Ich hab von Smarty keine Ahnung und bin grad dabei, das auf ein richtiges CMS umzustellen. Außerdem war ein phpBB2 installiert, das ich jetzt auf phpBB3 aktualisiert habe. Seitdem hab ich auch die Probleme mit der .htaccess.

Würde mich über Hilfe freuen!

Gruß und Dank,
Frezl

// EDIT: Die Datei liegt im root-Verzeichnis. Darin liegen auch allerhand Ordner, die mit dem Smarty zu tun ham. Das Forum liegt im Unterverzeichnis /forum.


----------

